# Winter Project - 45 Gal Viv



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

I found this Oceanic terrarium on Craig's List last summer, and started collecting supplies, knowing that I would need a project this winter to stop from going stir crazy. I've had some time on my hands this winter, since losing my job last Nov (I knew it was going to happen for a year), but that is a subject for another thread (see: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/50162-unemployment-woes.html). 

Anyway... I finished this about 2 weeks ago and I'm very happy with how it turned out, the only question is... now what do I do?  It seems like winter is not going away for awhile.  

So, here is my build, sorry there were a couple of things I forgot to document in the midst of the construction excitement.


45 Gallon Oceanic Terrarium and stand - Great Craig's List find!









It needed some TLC and some modifications to turn it into a vivarium - the side screens were removed, the right side was replaced completely with a piece of plexiglass and the left side was turn into a door with a vent underneath.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh now that is going to look nice! Looking forward to the finished project.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Next step was to start the faux rock wall. The foundation of the wall is styrofoam (polystyrene used for insulation), which was carved into rock shapes with nooks and crannies.










Pieces of closed-cell foam (polyethylene used for packing electronics) were added to create pockets (for plants), ledges, and a waterfall.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

After carving the foam, I used Laticrete Floor Patch mortar, Quikrete Concrete Acrylic Fortifier and Quikrete Cement Color, to create the surface of my faux rock wall.










After about 5 coats of mortar, with acrylic fortifier and color added, the rock wall was soaked with vinegar and water for about 7 to 10 days to allow it to cure and to bring the PH down (acrylic fortifier shortens curing time).










After soaking, the rock wall was allowed to dry for about 2 days before painting.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet job!!


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

First step in the painting process, the deep shadows and crevices were painted with a dark brown color (paint brush was loaded with paint). It looks very ugly at this stage.










Next a lighter brown was brushed lightly over and around the dark brown (with a drier brush).










An even lighter brown was brushed over that with a very dry brush (just a little paint).










Finally, highlights were added to the rock edges with a light color (very dry brush) and some light green was added to crevices and the under sides of the rocks (again very dry brush). By using a dry brush, the color of the mortar is allowed to show through the brush strokes, only the shadow and highlight areas were actually painted. The areas around the water fall were also given a coat of straight Acrylic Fortifier.










Paints used - non-toxic outdoor acrylic craft paint


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Julio said:


> sweet job!!


Thanks Julio! 

Peace
Shawn


----------



## Darmon (Feb 25, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

looks like a fun project, nice background work.. I like that tank size.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Meanwhile... back in the tank the false bottom was put in place ("eggcrate" and weed cloth). A piece of mopani wood was used to form the edge of the pond.










The faux rock wall was installed and sealed around the edges with silicone. A "jungle star" or Bali Wood Blossom was added as an accent on the wall (upper left corner).










Bottom vent panel was installed (side door sits on top of this).










A piece of mopani wood was put in place, net cups were used to hold the wood in place and to keep it off of the false bottom.










An overall view of the tank progress.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice build! Tagging along.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Adding the substrate - ABG mix with coco fiber on top. Not shown, is a layer of hydro balls (forgot to take a pic). Stream bed was also added.










Front view. Next comes the plants.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys! 

Peace
Shawn


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

it keeps getting better.


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

wow sweet looking and great job!!! can't wait to see it planted


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

This is gonna be good, I can feel it!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks awesome Shawn.

Can't wait to see this planted.

How long did it take you do do the rock wall, start to finish?


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> Looks awesome Shawn.
> 
> Can't wait to see this planted.
> 
> How long did it take you do do the rock wall, start to finish?


Thanks Glenn, it feels like I was working on that wall forever, but I think it was around 4 weeks start to finish. Of course a lot of that time it was soaking or drying. The hardest part was coating it with the mortar.

Peace
Shawn


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

And... front view after planting. The side door and bottom vent can be seen on the left.










Here's my plant list:

*Acanthaceae*
Ruellia makoyana ‘Monkey Plant’

*Bromeliads*
NEO ‘SARA HEAD’ FIREBALL HYBRID
N. ‘CHEERS’
N. ‘NONIS’
N. ‘Chiquita Linda’
Cryptanthus ‘Pink Star’
Vriesea Splendens

*Gesneriads*
Episcia KD's Tiny Tember
Episcia Silverdust
Columnea ‘Hot Lips’ 

*Orchids*
Dendrobium (?)
Epidendrum porpax
Restrepia sanguinea

*Pepermonia*
Green Valley

*Pilea *
'Red Stem Tears'

*Tillandsia* 
AERANTHOS MINI-PURPLE 
BULBOSA 
ALBERTIANA 

*Misc.*
Ficus Pumila
Ficus Pumila Variegated
Wart/Kangaroo Fern


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what frogs are you putting in there?


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Some Neos and a Dendrobium Orchid, bottom right. Also on the right - a few willow branches.










Upper back wall...










Side view - "jungle star" and willow branches on the left.










Detail from the front...










Another side view - "dendro pod" (frog hide) bottom left.










Front view looking down at the pond.










Side view of the finished tank, showing the side door, the fog hose (upper left corner), which is hooked up to a humidifier, and the one thing I did not like about the tank, the two smoked panes of glass on either side of the door.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

turned out real nice..great job. I like all the willow vines.


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

looks really really great!!! Love the planting and everything great job!!


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Julio said:


> what frogs are you putting in there?


The plan is to move my 1.3 group of P. Vittatus (dubbed - Romeo & the Juliets) into this new viv, in the hopes that they will feel secure enough to come out more. Their current viv is a 30 gal tall, which is very narrow and hard to find eggs in, this new one has access from the top and side. Hopefully it will make those egg hunts a bit easier.

Peace
Shawn


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Update:

My Vittatus have been in the viv for a few months now, I have discovered that I have 2 Romeos (one was a late bloomer), and they call none stop. I think I have 2 females but still have not found any eggs, but from what I have read about them breeding like bunnies... I guess I should be thankful. They have been very active this week, and are getting much more bold, I was so excited yesterday when I found one of the males up in the broms singing his heart out (I usually have to look really hard to find them). He actually stayed there for about an hour... and let me photograph him. 

Just thought that I would share.


----------



## CrazyAirborne (Jul 8, 2010)

Very nice!

Full tank shot with everything grown in a bit better?!


----------

